
How to Set Up OpenID on Your Own Domain - Concours
http://lifehacker.com/5566470/how-to-set-up-openid-on-your-own-domain?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+lifehacker%2Ffull+%28Lifehacker%29
======
AndrewDucker
I set up something similar for myself recently, using the OpenID delegation
system:

<link rel="openid.server"
href="[http://www.livejournal.com/openid/server.bml>](http://www.livejournal.com/openid/server.bml>);

<link rel="openid.delegate"
href="[http://andrewducker.livejournal.com>](http://andrewducker.livejournal.com>);

which now means that I can use andrew.ducker.org.uk as my OpenID, and any
third party I like to confirm that. Very useful if I want to move my provider
by keep my ID.

------
bkudria
Not really, this is delegation, which was in the spec for 1.0.

To _really_ host an openID provider on your own domain, use
<http://seige.org/projects/phpMyID>. It's pretty simple to set up.

